# HPV



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Does anyone out there have this. I was diagnosed with it last year and am freaked out. I had never heard of it prior so I did not know what questions to ask. I was told to come back in a year for a follow up. I lost my job and my medical insurance ends at the end of the month so I am going in next week a little earlier than the one year mark for another pap. The anxiety of this is making me a mental case. I am going out on job interviews and think that the stress of this is showing through in my interviews......HELP


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Marsha. Are you saying that you carry the HPV virus? If so, than I don't think there is anything to be alarmed about. From what I understand many women carry the virus, but it doesn't necessarily mean that you will get Ovarian Cancer. Your doc probably just wants to keep on eye on things. Have your doc explain exactly what having the HIV virus means and what is the most likely outcome. In the meantime try to relax and not get too stressed out over it. Good luck with your interviews, I'm facing the prospect of job hunting as well after a long time home with the kids. Job searching can be very stressful especially for those of us with ibs. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sorry, Marsha, I meant to say HPV there. Oops.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

thanks Kazzy I new yo meant HPV (thank god its not HIV) you made me feel better


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

HPV is extremely common. It will cause abnormal cell growth on the cervix (dysplasia). There are very effective, non-sugical treatments for the dysplasia if you suffer from that. Ir you get regular pap smears, the dysplasia will always be caught and treated long before it ever becomes cervical cancer. It's something you need to follow up on but there's no need to be paniced about it. I did have it many years ago, had it treated and it has never returned.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is a link that might answer your questions about HPV.http://www.cdc.gov/std/hpv/stdfact-hpv.htm#cureThere is no cure for HPV.You will have to make sure that you are on top of your medical care in regard to regular pap smears, etc.


> quote: â€¢ Anyone who has any kind of sexual activity involving genital contact with an infected person can get HPVâ€"-intercourse isn't necessary.â€¢ Many people who may have HPV may not show any signs or symptoms, so they can pass the virus on without even knowing it.HPV is easily transmitted. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) estimates that 20 million people in the United States already had HPV in 2005.According to the CDC, the only way you can totally protect yourself against HPV is to avoid any sexual activity that involves genital contact. HPV Types 6, 11, 16, and 18 account for the majority of HPV-related clinical diseases.





> quote:There are many different types of HPV. Some cause no harm; others can cause diseases of the genital area. For most people, the virus goes away on its own. When the the virus does not go away, it can develop into cervical cancer, precancerous lesions, or genital warts, depending on the HPV type.


 Don't take it lightly because you have this, but if you are careful if your own healthcare, and stay on top of pap smears, etc. you decrease your chances for further problems greatly.IT IS ALWAYS A GOOD IDEA TO GET TESTED FOR PEOPLE OUT THERE DATING, BECAUSE THERE CAN BE NO SYMPTOMS AND MALES AND FEMALES CAN BOTH GET IT. PART OF HPV IS GETTING GENITAL WARTS AND BELIEVE ME, THEY ARE VERY DIFFICULT TO GET RID OF. IF YOU HAVEN'T HAD ANY TYPE OF SEXUAL CONTACT, AND I DON'T MEAN JUST INTERCOURSE, IT'S HIGHLY SUGGESTED TO GET THE VACCINATION. MY NIECE GOT HPV AND WAS JUST PAST THE CUTOFF DATE DUE TO HER AGE, AND THAT, OBVIOUSLY, SHE HAD IT ALREADY.IT'S 3 VACCINATIONS, AND WORTH GETTING. IF YOU'RE A MOM,WITH A TEENAGE DAUGHTER, GET THIS VACCINATION. YOU'LL BE GLAD YOU DID!!If you have to go into a health clinic to get a pap smear because you don't have insurance, it's worth doing! Take good care of yourself, and don't panic, ok?


----------



## keebler (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi, Marsha!







I was diagnosed with HPV late last year (the type that causes external genital warts). I was freaked out at first, too! I figured that if I had that strain, I must have the ones that cause cancer and then my brain was off and running with what-ifs.As others have already said, it's extremely common. Getting rid of the warts (if you have the strains that cause them) can be difficult. I was on Aldara cream for nearly 3 months and the things just got bigger! And I developed skin ulcers from it, so I had to stop about 3 weeks ago. Was scheduled for cryosurgery this week and noticed the other day that they're nearly gone now. Go figure.







Darned things got bigger on the cream and are going away since I stopped.At any rate, try to not worry, ok? Cervical abnormalities can take a long time to develop into anything malignant and ususally yearly paps will catch anything really early before it has the chance to get nasty.







I know it's scary at first, but read up on it, do your research and don't be afraid to ask your doctor as many questions as you need to in order to feel better about it. Remember that they see it all the time and are there to provide YOU with a service, so don't hesitate to make them spend the necessary time with you and earn their paychecks.







Best of luck with the interviews!


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hi KeeblerI was diagnosed in June got a call from the doc telling me this. When she told me I had this (being I had never heard of it) I did a little research on the internet and saw that nearly 80% of women get it and it usually clears up on its own. I was ok with that and it kind of left my mind after that. Well after I lost my job I had nothing else better to do than do more research and then seeing other atrticles on I got really panicked about it. I am doing better now knowing I have my pap next Monday and that I can talk to the doctor about my concerns.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

That's good, Marsha. And, one thing I would suggest, as I got genital warts 20 years ago, is to get pap smears every 6 months for the first 5 years. I did this and was glad I did because an internal wart came back, and because it showed abnormality on my pap smear, we were able to catch that and it only took one round of freezing that one off and it was the last I'd ever had. I was able to go back to once-a-year exams, and have had normal pap smears ever since. Try not to stress about it.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have HPV too. I don't have genital warts, I had the kind that just makes abnormal cells. I went in for my 2nd ever pap and the results came back as abnormal. The doctor scheduled a colposcopy and biopsy. The results came back as LSIL (Low grade squamous intraepithelial lesion) also known as CIN I.We took the wait and see approach. I didn't really like this gynocologist so my family doctor said she'd do my paps from then on. She said I needed have a pap done every 3-4 months for 1 year and these infections usually clear up on their own.If I had 3 good paps in a row, we could go back to the once yearly paps. I had 3 good ones and when I finally went back to have my 1st yearly pap the results came back as ASCUS, I'm so mad I'll probably have to go through this all over again.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm sorry your last pap didn't come back normal, and it is so frustrating to have to have them more often, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

My niece has HPV and she has to get checked frequently.She had some abnormal cells and they seem to have cleared up for now.My sister doesn't have HPV but had suspicious cells a few years back. She had her cervix frozen and has had negative paps since then.Jeanne


----------

